# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Помогите с выбором роутера

## CHARMED

Раз уж тут вопросы по приобретению данных устройств, то спрошу и я, т.к. от количества представленных на рынке моделей разбегаются глаза.

Нужен хороший роутер для дома с возможностью поднятия VPN (PPTP), NAT, Firewall и прочими защитными функциями... В общем-то, больше нужен аппаратный фаервол. Желательно без Wi-Fi. В картиру инет поступает через ethernet. Бюджет 3-4 тыс. руб.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

